# 10+3 scan, guesses please :) find out in a week



## Unexpected212

I had the harmony test and will find out the gender in about a week, just for fun I'd love some gender guesses based on nub/ramzi/skull/gut instinct

Thank you! You guys have been right every pregnancy so far haha

Will update you as soon as I know all being well with the more important results :)
 



Attached Files:







23377206_10159529201795084_1858938350_o.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 20









23379378_10159529201715084_2082902620_o.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 16









23423653_10159529201850084_183572946_o.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## LillyFleur

I&#8217;m rubbish at guessing the gender but I think :pink: mostly because the skull looks similar to how my daughter&#8217;s looked in her scans.


----------



## Unexpected212

I'm rubbish too I'm always wrong haha. But thank you for the guess xx


----------



## Talia12

Slightly leaning girl


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you for guessing :)


----------



## hollyw79

I think pink! :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you!!! As soon as I get that phonecall it'll be on the FB group haha


----------



## Allie84

I was gonna say girl too and that's before I read all the other responses. Interesting!!!

So they call you with the blood results in one week?!?! Exciting!!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you! Yeah they ring within 3-5 working days even if it&#8217;s bad news and let you know all the results. I chose testing for everything they tested for even minor conditions. Not because it would change my mind about keeping the baby but because I like to be informed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Squig34

Girl guess here too :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Anymore guesses?


----------



## Unexpected212

Anymore? waiting for that phonecall is driving me insane already haha


----------



## Unexpected212

I should find out monday, feels FOREVER away, any more last minute guesses?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for finding out :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Gut instinct says blue!


----------



## Unexpected212

Reiko_ctu said:


> Gut instinct says blue!

So does mine!! Thank you very much


----------



## Squig34

Well, did you get the call??


----------



## Hopfl4bbynbr4

My first thought was girl but after looking again I also say boy. Good luck! I hope you get the call soon!


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Good luck x


----------



## Talia12

Did they call? :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Nopeee probably tomorrow now :( They said three to five working day, and looks like it will be five working days...so annoying i'm impatient XD

Obviously more than anything I want to know baby is ok but also excited to find out gender


----------



## hollyw79

dang! I hate waiting!


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Not long now x


----------



## Unexpected212

Got a call right before they closed. It's a boy!!!! thanks for all the gueses x


----------



## Tryingbabyno1

Ah wow congratulations xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yesss I was right :D Congrats unexpected xx


----------



## Talia12

Aww yay! :blue:


----------



## Unexpected212

Thank you ladies. Over the moon baby is healthy. Really didn't mind if boy or girl but so excited xx


----------



## Foreign Chick

Lucky you!!! With the quick call and blue update!!!!
But most importantly a healthy baby <3

Congratulations!!! I'm still waiting...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations :)


----------

